# Hi there



## karenjelf (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new here, my son was diagnosed with Type 1 at the age of 2 (that was 2.5 years ago).  He's just about to start Primary School, and I wondered if any other parents (or Type 1 diabetics) had any tips for me - or anything I should consider before he starts (any comments, would really be appreciated).  Thanks in advance, Karen (aka Oscar's Mum)


----------



## PhilT (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Karen, welcome to the forum.


----------



## am64 (Apr 14, 2010)

hi karen
there are number of parents on the forum who will im sure come on-line and give you some advice ...in the meantime welcome to the forum x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Karen, welcome to the forum  You should post a message in the Parents section - we have lots of very clued up parents who will be able to offer you some very sound advice!


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen 

Welcome to the forum I hope that you and Oscar find it very useful


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen welcome to the forum


----------



## karenjelf (Apr 15, 2010)

That's really helpful, I will do thanks


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen and welcome.


----------



## shirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen and welcome to the forum, I worked in a primary school until recently and worked with two rising 5's both with type 1. Before starting school I suggest that u make enquiries as to the schools policy about how they will deal with Oscars diabetes, do they hv anyone able to deal with hypos? Will anyone be able to support him while he tests? or will they hv to call u in? Will he be able to hv a snack before P.E?. Hpfully they will hv a strategy in place! Good luck to u both, Shirl


----------



## karenjelf (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Shirl - ur a v handy person to speak to - thanks for all your comments; and I'm a bit relieved, as I think I've covered the things you've mentioned with the FS1 teachers (my son is in the Rising 5's programme).  I'm really anxious about hypos, as the teachers have had training with Oscar's nurse - but actually putting this all into practice will be difficult for the teachers (given they have (a) never had a child with diabetes at the school previously and (b) being in a classroom with all the other children, they might not pay the amount of attention to Oscar at the necessary time (I'm a bit worried about them missing the vital signs - but I've put as much as I can into the Care Plan) I have everything crossed and I guess it will take a lot of trial and error to get these things right ... I'll keep you posted - Oscar is starting in a couple of weeks time, so fingers crossed.  Thanks again, Karen


----------



## Ross (Apr 15, 2010)

hello karen
i am ross i am 12 i was diagnosed 1 month ago with type 1 it is still the holidays for me i have not gone to school yet with diabetes i hope everything goes well the only thing i would do is bring some snacks to school every day incase of a hypo or incase yourm child gets hungry and something sugary i will be nervose the first day back after diagnosed i think you child might be to but you might want to talk to my mum heidi
ross


----------



## shirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Ur very welcome, I can understand the anxiety ur feeling, is hard enough when ur child hs no health issues! It sounds as if u've done ur best to sort things out and thats great, keep going and try not to worry too much (I know . . . . easier said than done, lol) I'm sure the teacher and classroom assistant will b able to keep a eye on Oscar, without him knowing of course! Its going to be a steep learning curve for them too especially as they've not hd to deal with this situation before, will keep my fingers crossed for u and Oscar too, take care, lv Shirl


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen,

Welcome tot he forum, I hope you find it helpful and also supportive. Its a great place for both!

Take care xx


----------



## Heidi (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen
and welcome!
Aside from all the diabetes stuff (which I know you'll have under control far better than me - we're only four weeks in) make sure things like a spare pair of pants are packed in the school bag! 
I was an Infant teacher for a few years before I had my sons so I have a bit of experience when it comes to the first day at school. 
Make sure you send in - spare undies/tracksuit bottoms and sometimes a comforter or small toy can be useful for the first day or two but that depends on your child but something from home often helps to lessen any stress. 
Do talk to the class teacher and the LSA - aside from the fact that they'll need to know as much as possible about Oscar's diabetes, you also need to know that you can rely on them and the best way to ensure that is by getting to know them. While the staff may not know a great deal about diabetes (in five years of teaching full time I didn't ever have a diabetic child in my class) but they will be familiar with lots of other different types of health problems and needs. I'm also guessing that Oscar will be going in part-time to start with in which case you won't need to worry about school meals but you will need to check what they do about snacks - it's common practice now for reception classes to provide milk or squash and fruit or a biscuit - sometimes the children bring them in and sometimes the school sorts it all. Find out which they do and then you'll need to decide how you're going to sort out the logistics of insulin doses. You may want to go in and do them yourself for the first week or so but no longer because you need the break as much as Oscar needs the independence. Your diabetic nurse will want to go into the school too so maybe she or he can help you work out the best way or help to train a member of staff to do Oscar's insulin.
As I said, I'm a complete beginner when it comes to all the diabetes stuff...you're the expert and the school should realise that. 

I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine, just keep talking to the school and you should have no problems. 

Hope that helps.

Heidi 
(Ross's mum - yes, he got at the PC and has joined up.....no secrecy for me!)


----------



## bev (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen and welcome to the forum.

I cant add much to the great advice already really, other than things like - are you carb counting? If so, will Oscar be takng a packed lunch or eating at school? If its a packed lunch you can pop the carbs on a piece of paper in the lunchbox and it will help school to sort out the insulin dose. If its school lunches - the cook should be able to give you a list of foods and an approximate weight so you will know in advance how much insulin to give.

Some schools let you go in for a lunchtime and let you weigh portions of food so you can write your own list out.

Also, we found it helpful to write a 3 step guide and stick it to the lid of the hypo box. I cant remember exactly what the wording was - but something like if under 4 give 15 carbs of glucose and if under 2 give 15 carbs and re-test in 15 minutes etc etc - it just makes it easy if they are having a panic - but make it very simple to follow. Also put your mobile number in the box just in case things get a bit hairy for them.

Make sure either you or the school have the date written down for the insulin so you can remember to change it after 28 days. Also, make sure each classroom has a hypo kit in (i mean the coke or glucotabs) just in case.

Ask which teacher will be holding his meter and glucotabs during playtime and let Oscar know who it is he is to go to if he feels low.

Make sure they will test him before and after P.E. lessons and be able to act accordingly. I will stop now as i think i am going into the realms of the care plan!

My son is just 12 and on a pump and was diagnosed 16 months ago.Bev

p.s. forgot to mention it is helpful to have a 'communication book' that is filled in every day and tells you how many hypos and when and what level etc.


----------



## bev (Apr 15, 2010)

Ross said:


> hello karen
> i am ross i am 12 i was diagnosed 1 month ago with type 1 it is still the holidays for me i have not gone to school yet with diabetes i hope everything goes well the only thing i would do is bring some snacks to school every day incase of a hypo or incase yourm child gets hungry and something sugary i will be nervose the first day back after diagnosed i think you child might be to but you might want to talk to my mum heidi
> ross



Hi Ross,
I just wanted to say what a lovely thing for you to do - reassuring another parent and child. I know your recently diagnosed and I just wanted to say - please dont be nervous - everyone at school will be looking forward to seeing you and I am sure you will feel safe and secure as soon as you enter the school. You will probably be sick of all the fuss by the end of the first day! My son is also 12 ( 2 weeks ago) and he is now on a pump and he loves it and would never give it up! He was diagnosed 16 months ago and is getting on fine - and so will you sweetheart.Bev x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Karen,

When I was diagnosed back in the mists of time, well, 1996, things weren't any way near as good as they are now. I was on the prehistoric treatment of two injections a day which was damn poor. I was thrown into school at the deep end with the diabetes simply because there were no way near as many tools for my parents to use as there are now. I'm on a pump now (since Monday) and I love it. I would whole heartedly reccomend carb counting as it's a highly valuable tool. I'd also suggest a pump but perhaps if MDI doesn't seem to work for you. At one point it did for me but my pump just makes my life easier, the student life style isn't really one that suits MDI.

If I can help any more please PM me or just ask on here,

Tom


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 15, 2010)

karenjelf said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here, my son was diagnosed with Type 1 at the age of 2 (that was 2.5 years ago).  He's just about to start Primary School, and I wondered if any other parents (or Type 1 diabetics) had any tips for me - or anything I should consider before he starts (any comments, would really be appreciated).  Thanks in advance, Karen (aka Oscar's Mum)



 hi graham was diagnosed the year before started school  and i went to see the head t and senco t  the year before going to school are you already know any of the teachers ? i went for 2 weeks with my boy to really see what they are doing and they playing  a lot so the units that you give him at home maybe it will be too much at school  make sure what snack are available  and the teachers tell the other children that maybe your son will need snacks if is low and does not mean that every body can have one  and make sure that is having all his lunch ask for supervision and he does not share the food with any of his friend  and checks when doing PE and kepp all his D stuff accessible in class for the teachers and who does injection and test  feel free to PM but the best person in the forum is adrienne she knows everything


----------



## karenjelf (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Ross, that's really helpful.  Thank you.  I hope all goes well on your first day back (I bet after being there for a few hours, your nerves will disappear).  Good luck, we'll be thinking of you.  Karen


----------



## karenjelf (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Heidi - I hope it's all going ok with you and Ross (I remember my first 4 weeks with Oscar - he was only 2.5 it was like bringing home a new baby, as I didn't know how to look after him ... 2 years on, it's still very hard some days, but I do have days where I feel a bit more relaxed about it all).  

Oscar's nurse has been into the school to do b/s training and will be doing injection training this week (ie Oscar starts f/t next week - as we have a rising 5 system here ... bit of a nuisance, as I would rather have phased him in gently ... but hey-ho).

I've done a care plan for the school - but you know what it's like, I keep remembering more and more things - I'm hoping it doesn't end up like War and Peace !! Do you have to do 1 for Ross?  Will Ross look after himself, or will he have an assigned teacher to supervise injections/sugar testing etc?

Oscar will be having school meals (we want him to join in with the whole school day) so I'm expecting some erratic sugars, until we work out portion sizes etc ... I have a good system with Oscar's nursery, where we have an exercise book and I write in this each day to say what Oscar will be eating of their menu and approx serving sizes, so I'm hoping I can continue this in School too ... fingers crossed.  Fortunately, I don't live too far away from School, so will be able to get their in an emergency (I haven't managed to get back to work yet - as it's been so difficult, as we don't have family support where we live ... so at least I don't have that to worry about).  

I know it's a bit different, as Oscar is so young - but if there is anything I could help you with, please shout out.  Thanks for your comments here - they're really useful (especially in terms of the extra underwear - you just think that as your child has been trained such a long time, accidents won't happen, but they might not remember where the toilets are on their first day, bless him - a great tip !!!)  Thanks again, and good luck to you and Ross, Lots of love, Karen xxx


----------



## Heidi (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Karen,

Ross does all of his bg tests and injecting himself so he'll continue to do that and at the moment he's on school lunches and ideally I'd like that to carry on too. I'm hopeful that Ross can just return to school with a bag full of snacks and his diabetes stuff. All that said, I think the reality will be that his bg levels will be all over the place and we may have to go over to packed lunches in order to keep the figures under control. 

We will have to have a care plan in place for him as they'll need to know what to do if he has a bad hypo and even just for ensuring he can test his b/s when he needs to. I've spoken to the school and they've said they'd rather he didn't return until the care plan is in place but he's been off now for four weeks (he went into hospital the week before they broke up for Easter). 

It's all so much more to think about - for you it's bad enough when they start school without all the added hassle of diabetes. Some days I wish I could just switch it off and enjoy a 'normal' day. 

Anyway, it sounds as though you and the school have got things organised - I'm sure it'll all go really well.

H
x


----------



## tania (Apr 16, 2010)

karenjelf said:


> Hi Shirl - ur a v handy person to speak to - thanks for all your comments; and I'm a bit relieved, as I think I've covered the things you've mentioned with the FS1 teachers (my son is in the Rising 5's programme).  I'm really anxious about hypos, as the teachers have had training with Oscar's nurse - but actually putting this all into practice will be difficult for the teachers (given they have (a) never had a child with diabetes at the school previously and (b) being in a classroom with all the other children, they might not pay the amount of attention to Oscar at the necessary time (I'm a bit worried about them missing the vital signs - but I've put as much as I can into the Care Plan) I have everything crossed and I guess it will take a lot of trial and error to get these things right ... I'll keep you posted - Oscar is starting in a couple of weeks time, so fingers crossed.  Thanks again, Karen



Hi Karen, I'm new on this site my daughter was going into P2 when she was diagnosed, lucky for me she had the same teacher from P1, who hadn't had a diabetic child before, our DSN went in and we got a care plan up and running, we also had a daily diary which I could put in her levels or concerns and vice versa, this worked well, She's now in P6 and we still use a diary system. She test and does lunchtime injections at school and is quite chilled about it all. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## karenjelf (Apr 16, 2010)

Heidi said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Ross does all of his bg tests and injecting himself so he'll continue to do that and at the moment he's on school lunches and ideally I'd like that to carry on too. I'm hopeful that Ross can just return to school with a bag full of snacks and his diabetes stuff. All that said, I think the reality will be that his bg levels will be all over the place and we may have to go over to packed lunches in order to keep the figures under control.
> 
> ...



Heidi - we have the exact same concerns re: lunches - I want to give the school lunch a go, but have a funny feeling we might have to switch to packed lunches too !!!  I can't believe that the school are encouraging (!) more time off until the care plan is in place - that's not v.helpful is it - especially not for Ross.  I'm lucky really as the teachers in Oscar's school seem to be really helpful so far, hope it's not just a novelty that will quickly wear off.  I wish I had that magic button too - just for one day... Fortunately, I'm lucky to have a little boy who is so laid back and takes it all in his stride - I count my blessings there.
Ross sounds like he is doing really well doing his own bg and injections - he's a true star - when Oscar gets to that stage, I'll ask Ross for some tips, as he'll be such an expert by then.
I think Oscar's school bag is going to bigger than him with all the extra kit and food etc - I can just about remember the days when I could grab my keys and go ... 
Hope Ross gets back to school soon and that his 1st day back goes ok. Take care you, Karen


----------



## karenjelf (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thanks everyone ...*

Hi everyone - I just wanted to say "thanks" for the very warm welcome to the Forum.  I've already had so much great information, it's really going to help Oscar and myself a great deal.  I'm sorry I haven't replied to each individual post - but just wanted to say thanks again.  Take care everyone, it's really reassuring that there's some help outside the clinics - as they don't have all the answers, especially for the day-to-day things.


----------



## am64 (Apr 16, 2010)

just another little suggestion ...make sure that any other staff who may take oscar for say pe or library are fully aware as well of proceedures . I say this as i was a librarian in a girls primary and i used to take classes from reception to yr2 in the library alone ....nobody told me anything i just found out about who to look out for by reading the notice board in the staff room !! thank G i didnt experience any problems !


----------



## karenjelf (Apr 16, 2010)

am64 said:


> just another little suggestion ...make sure that any other staff who may take oscar for say pe or library are fully aware as well of proceedures . I say this as i was a librarian in a girls primary and i used to take classes from reception to yr2 in the library alone ....nobody told me anything i just found out about who to look out for by reading the notice board in the staff room !! thank G i didnt experience any problems !



Hi there - that's a really good point (thank you) as Oscar will be all over the place in FS1 ... and you're right, there are various teaching/support staff involved - so must make that addition to my care plan and communicate to the teaching staff (so many things to remember, and new stuff cropping up all the time).  Hopefully, by the time next Monday comes, Oscar will be fully covered, then I'll be waiting, anxiously by the phone for the next few months lol


----------



## am64 (Apr 16, 2010)

karenjelf said:


> Hi there - that's a really good point (thank you) as Oscar will be all over the place in FS1 ... and you're right, there are various teaching/support staff involved - so must make that addition to my care plan and communicate to the teaching staff (so many things to remember, and new stuff cropping up all the time).  Hopefully, by the time next Monday comes, Oscar will be fully covered, then I'll be waiting, anxiously by the phone for the next few months lol



no problem ...and good luck for monday ...oscar is starting his education journey and my youngest is just finishing his ...GCSE time !!XX


----------

